# A few pics



## Tyla (Feb 20, 2011)

Just a few hunting pics from the last few years with a few different catapults


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Good photos, and a nice strong looking terrier, i shoot a good bit of ferrel pigeons like in the last photo, they do a lot of damage on the farm, jeff


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

A strong body of work. I already had all four of these in my pictures collection (now at about 4,000+ strong for the slingshot division) and I also want you to know the one with the pheasant is in my top three favorites ever. It was a strong influence on my getting into tabbed slingshots. Good job on your kill shots and keep us posted of any further exploits (at least that you can openly discuss).

Also, did you ever find your homebuilt Dankung? That would stink losing one. I've got two by DragonMaster that are beasts in their own right!


----------



## Tyla (Feb 20, 2011)

jmplsnt said:


> A strong body of work. I already had all four of these in my pictures collection (now at about 4,000+ strong for the slingshot division) and I also want you to know the one with the pheasant is in my top three favorites ever. It was a strong influence on my getting into tabbed slingshots. Good job on your kill shots and keep us posted of any further exploits (at least that you can openly discuss).
> 
> Also, did you ever find your homebuilt Dankung? That would stink losing one. I've got two by DragonMaster that are beasts in their own right!


Yep, found it the following week! I would have been gutted, it has been a favourite for a long time. In fact today is the first time its been left at home, I made a new natural set up with theraband yesterday and took it ferreting for a bit of a test. It shoots lovely although i missed the only rabbit shot i got! It wasnt the end of the world though, dogs and ferrets made the numbers up to 17 which is reasonable for this late in the season.

I should take more catty pictures, i always forget!

Jeff, thanks. Ferals are a nuisance, crap all over the tractors etc. The terrier is a lump, grew much bigger than i wanted but turned out well none the less. Ideal duck hunting buddy!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good slingshots, good dog and great shooting. I like the photos, keep them coming.
Philly


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Very impressive shooting, especially on the dove! What do you use for ammo mate?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Tyla!
Been missing your posts ever since I left Jerksshed, nice to see you here too welcome aboard..


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Very nice shooting, Love the dove and pigeon kills. .38 lead?


----------



## Tyla (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, hello again Nico!

I use .44 lead shot and lots of different cattys, thats probably my downfall TBH - if i would just stick to one im sure it would improve my accuracy!

Im not as good a shot as alot of you slingshooters, certainly not as consistent, but i do get to shoot at a fair amount of quarry so get my kills. I must make more effort to take pics from now on. My aim for this summer, once hunting seasons over, is to get my accuracy more consistant, i should rack up some kills then!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I shot this little chappie through the my daughter's window today. Except the government takes a dim view of people hunting from condos, so I shot him with a 300mm lens instead.


----------



## Tyla (Feb 20, 2011)

Sometimes its just as good to hunt with a camera, it all depends on the situation. Beautiful picture by the way!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Dan, very nice shot. you should having very strong arms to shoot with 300mm


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I shot this little chappie through the my daughter's window today. Except the government takes a dim view of people hunting from condos, so I shot him with a 300mm lens instead.


300mm lens, how far away was he?


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Great post and fantastic pictures Tyla, it's great to have another hunter aboard with us.... I am glad you came over to the SSF as well, you are very welcome among our ranks..

Those are solid kills, and I feel your pain of not being able to choose one frame and bands to shoot with......it is our obvious downfall in terms of pinpoint accuracy and muscle memory, but it adds to the fun of it!!









Keep up the good work, and keep sharing with us....

Cheers - John


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice clean kills thanks for sharing


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sam said:


> 300mm lens, how far away was he?


He was at about 14m.

Kit Specs: Canon EOS 400D and a Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS USM on a Canon EF 1.4x Extender. 2001-2006 era technology. Oldies but goodies. I just grabbed the first thing to hand that had a long lens on it. EXIF: Shot handheld at 280mm (448 equiv), f/4, 1/250s, ISO400, IS on, pattern metering, zero EV bias, Auto WB, JPEG. Basically, I chose the fastest ISO that had less noise and shot full auto in P mode. I had a centre only AF point for accuracy. Post processing: a little (not much) curves, then centre crop at about 50% pixel resolution and downsized with Lanczos2 to sharpen.

Here's a 100% crop of another image of the same animal.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> 300mm lens, how far away was he?


He was at about 14m.

Kit Specs: Canon EOS 400D and a Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS USM on a Canon EF 1.4x Extender. 2001-2006 era technology. Oldies but goodies. I just grabbed the first thing to hand that had a long lens on it. EXIF: Shot handheld at 280mm (448 equiv), f/4, 1/250s, ISO400, IS on, pattern metering, zero EV bias, Auto WB, JPEG. Basically, I chose the fastest ISO that had less noise and shot full auto in P mode. I had a centre only AF point for accuracy. Post processing: a little (not much) curves, then centre crop at about 50% pixel resolution and downsized with Lanczos2 to sharpen.

Here's a 100% crop of another image of the same animal.









[/quote]

*Beautiful photo!*


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> 300mm lens, how far away was he?


He was at about 14m.

Kit Specs: Canon EOS 400D and a Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS USM on a Canon EF 1.4x Extender. 2001-2006 era technology. Oldies but goodies. I just grabbed the first thing to hand that had a long lens on it. EXIF: Shot handheld at 280mm (448 equiv), f/4, 1/250s, ISO400, IS on, pattern metering, zero EV bias, Auto WB, JPEG. Basically, I chose the fastest ISO that had less noise and shot full auto in P mode. I had a centre only AF point for accuracy. Post processing: a little (not much) curves, then centre crop at about 50% pixel resolution and downsized with Lanczos2 to sharpen.

Here's a 100% crop of another image of the same animal.









[/quote]

That's an excellent camera, what species of animal is it?


----------

